# Birthday fun, paper-hats & hot-dog fun



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry celebrated his 3rd birthday this past weekend.
It coincided with me pet-sitting a dachshund, Coco. The boys wore paper-hats made by me, and then looked unhappy wearing them (I used tape to attch to back of head for pic-taking).
Then finally hot-dog treats and running around chasing each other . . .


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy 3rd Bday Henry!

Hahahaha, cute! Atleast the hats stayed on.. Beamer would be trying to get it off before it was even on.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Too adorable ~ Happy Birthday Henry!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Henry, I think you're a hat guy. You look very dapper and so does your friend. Happy Birthday.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Very cute! Happy 3rd bday, Henry!!!!! Glad he had someone to share it with.arty:
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Henry! He is adorable with his gray muzzle and ears. Did you allow some hat shredding after the photos? 

My SIL has a dachshund that my Jackson _loves_ (I'm afraid he loves her more than she loves him!) And she can jump just as high and run just as fast as him which amazes me with those short little dachshund legs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute! 
 Happy Birthday Henry! 

Hot dog fun? Oh--do tell:boink:
I go armed with a weinee to the vet clinic most nights I work. It is amazing how a dog will fight a pill till I whip out my weinee!ound: That's just wrong isn't it? ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday henry!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Henry!

LOL! What the heck are you talking about Julie??


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Henry. I'm impressed that he kept the hat on -- MacGyver would have had it down in one gulp!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cute pictures! Happy Birthday Henry!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Happy Birthday....*

Isn't it strange how our humoms think it is fun to put things on us like hats and outfits? Don't they know that by our faces we are on to them?

Well anyway, happy birthday and run all over the house and jump on their beds a lot!

Riki and Daisy Lu
Havanese owned by a nutty humom


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Henry. I know you hated your hat but you looked so cute in it!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Sending birthday wishes! Those faces are priceless : )


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HENRY!!! You look adorable in spite of those hats mom made you wear. 

Julie, LMBO !!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Henry! Love the hats.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Henry!! LOL at the hats!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Henry. Love the hats. Julie - LOL.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Cute pictures!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Henry! You look so freaking adorable with that paper hat topping your unhappy face :kiss:

Julie, looks like you hung out one too many times with the crazy bunch in Chicago!


----------

